# FCA rules



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I like the old site myself. Best bet out be to contact your local judge co-ordanitor and ask him to order one for you.


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

Home page - click on judge.
Lionel


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.fca.ca/oldsite/rules/index.htm


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.

What is with the 60# max draw weight???

I wanted to go to the National Championship in Nova Scotia this year, but my bow is a 70#. I could crank it down to 60, but I would have to re-work my whole set-up. Seems like a dumb rule to me.

Maybe I should just put the money into going to the IBO World Championships instead.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

sagitarius said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> What is with the 60# max draw weight???
> 
> ...



I find it dumb my self! Majority of 3D guys won't try FITA because they have bow over 60#.

Some will say that this rule was made to minimize the wear of targets, other to level down the game.

If the max was 70#, I doubt that a lot of guys would use it for FITA but at least, when you are 62#, you won't have problem!

Anyway, a limit has to be drawn and this is it!

BTW, FCA web site is a nightmare!


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

*Pete731* I have to politely disagree with you on one point. I do not think that a limit need be drawn at all. I think that if you feel that it is unfair that others can pull more poundage, then you should hit the gym and get in shape. I mean, is it a sport or not? Imagine telling guys in the NFL or NHL that they had to limit thier strength to a certain level?

I guess thats Canada for you.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

sagitarius said:


> *Pete731* I have to politely disagree with you on one point. I do not think that a limit need be drawn at all. I think that if you feel that it is unfair that others can pull more poundage, then you should hit the gym and get in shape. I mean, is it a sport or not? Imagine telling guys in the NFL or NHL that they had to limit thier strength to a certain level?
> 
> I guess thats Canada for you.


so you really want to shoot a full fita at 70lbs. You the manukey:

anyway it is a FITA rule.( not just FCA) You wan to play the game play by the rules

I guess that Ont for you


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking at 3D. Not sure what FITA is exactly. Are they the same?

As for a typical 3D tournament, 40 targets per day, not a problem with 70#.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

sagitarius said:


> I was looking at 3D. Not sure what FITA is exactly. Are they the same?
> 
> As for a typical 3D tournament, 40 targets per day, not a problem with 70#.



sorry I assumed you were talking about target ie. 60ld max. my bad. Unless they have changed the rule this year, on the 3D side of things you can shoot 70 lbs. THis is different if you go to the 3DI championships then I beleave that you are under the 60lb max as you are under the FITA rules at this point.
FITA is the world governing body for target archery


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

The 60 lb max is only in the compound equipment class. As long as you shoot a bowhunter equipment class, there's no 60 lb limit. So, bowhunter unlimited if you have pins, bowhunter open if you have a movable sight.

And for the record, some of us have shot a full FITA at 66.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Baldini said:


> The 60 lb max is only in the compound equipment class. As long as you shoot a bowhunter equipment class, there's no 60 lb limit. So, bowhunter unlimited if you have pins, bowhunter open if you have a movable sight.
> 
> And for the record, some of us have shot a full FITA at 66.


Is bow hunter open a Ont. class? have not heard of that in FCA. Always shot bowhunter unl. and move my sight at nationals


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Bow hunter unlimited is a target class, no 60lbs limit, does not need to but shot using pins, you can use a lens as long as it's zero power.
Compound is a target class, this class has a 60lbs limit.

Their 3D equivilants are called Bow Hunter Release which requires a fix pin sight and Bow Hunter Open which can use any type of sight.

Some of you are confusing the 3D rules with the target rules. Two different chapters in the FCA rule book.
Cheers,
Trevor


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello Trevor, glad to hear from you. I am checking the rules to, but i don't have problem with that.
Sagutarius and Trevor i will see you at Halifax this summer.

[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/7180/3832399068d22973850d.jpg]


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

sagitarius said:


> Could someone please show me where I can find the FCA rule book. I have looked on the FCA web site but I cannot find anything there. I wish thier site was a little more user friendly. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Rob


Here is the rule from the 3D section of the rule book
11.11.2.7 Maximum bow peak draw weight
 Male competitors are allowed a maximum of 80-pounds peak draw weight, except in TRD (Traditional Longbow) where the maximum is 90 pounds.
 Female competitors, and male Junior, Cadet and Cub aged competitors [regardless of registration class] are allowed a maximum of 60 pounds


----------

